# CMD Ping



## Elzoco (8. Oktober 2009)

Huhu

ich wollte mir grade ne .bat erstellen, die einen Webserver anpingt ,um zu schauen ,ob dieser online ist.

Dieser Befehl soll alle 20 sec Wiederholt werden, wie müsste der Inhalt der bat aussehen?

ich bin bisher erst soweit gekommen

```
ping www.google.de
pause
```
,dort pingt er aber so schnell an, dass man nichts lesen kann.

mfg

Elzoco


----------



## dot (8. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht sowas in der Art.


```
:1
ping -n 1 google.de
ping -n 20 127.0.0.1
GOTO 1
```


----------



## Elzoco (8. Oktober 2009)

Ausgezeichnet!
Danke Schön


----------



## dot (8. Oktober 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Vielleicht sowas in der Art.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Da fehlte noch was. Jetzt sollte der "Pausen-Ping" nicht mehr angezeigt werden.


----------



## Elzoco (8. Oktober 2009)

Noch Ausgezeichneter


----------

